# HR Jobs



## DESTINY (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi There
I am living in Ireland and things are pretty tight here for Hr roles, would anybody have information or suggest contacts etc to find out about jobs in Dubai and work visa'a also.

Many Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

HR is very hard out here at the moment, there are to many people already over here that are looking for jobs...


----------



## Aryanwynn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Destiny
My DH is in HR - semi govt post and they have frozen all their HR postings. Likewise a lot of other companies that we know of have frozen this section until things look up. There have been a fair number of people I know looking for such posts in HR, one even with 15 years experience and 2 degrees - the only thing I can recommend is that you put your CV onto the Gulf sites - Saudi looks still to be recruiting in this area.
Good luck!
A


----------

